# Ziggy Stardusts journal



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Ziggy Stardust is my new VT betta rescue. He is missing half his tail but that doesn't deter him from flaring at everything.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Today Ziggy Stardust decided to have a fight with the floor, and the floor won. He has a tiny scratch which I am guessing came from the side of the dresser.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Ouch! Ziggy sure sounds feisty. I have a certain fondness for the feisty boys  Hope it heals up well.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He was pushed all the way back and I nearly passed him. I am happy I saw him.  Don't ask about the name. -_- It popped into my head when I was thinking of the name


----------

